# PBS Special on Medical Marijuana ~ Clearing the Smoke.



## ~MedHead~ (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello all you MedHeads out there. I was wondering if anyone else saw this PBS special educational program, Clearing the Smoke ~ Therapeutic potential of cannabis.
It was very interesting and educational. I would suggest it to anyone who wants to learn more about the medicinal potentials of cannabis. They show some nice plants too!!
Original air date was 2/28/2011.
Keep it green.


----------



## mygirls (Sep 5, 2011)

no i did not, i;l be watching for a repeat


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 11, 2011)

you can watch it here: http://video.pbs.org/video/2103797319


----------



## snew (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## GROspot (Sep 12, 2011)

Its great to see that the general public is starting to catch on to the truth of marijuana.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 13, 2011)

I did and it was awesome.

Coming from a conservative Christian, I realize now that it is a God send rather than the work of the devil. I feel now that I am not doing enough to support it.


----------



## ~MedHead~ (Sep 13, 2011)

Something else interesting for Washington state MMJ laws.
[video=youtube;E7dH4meSzOo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7dH4meSzOo&feature=results_video&playnext=1&list=PL65D3A948E2702A40[/video]


----------

